# I need to vent



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

yeah i know when those stuff happens~ ppl just waste ur time over little stuff that could have been solved right away....

i cant wait till i see the pics !!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Aww, that is very frustrating. At least you finally got your pictures, I am excited to see them!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Was it a big place like CVS or Rite Aid? If so then I would go to their web site and go to the customer service or satisfaction section and complain. 
I would be having a fit if I were you. That manager needs to be told off. All you have to do is say what store (what town and street) and what time you were there and they will know what manager was on, so you don't even have to know their name. 
When John and I were shopping at K-Mart a few months ago we saw a usb drive that was only $20 when it should have been almost $60. So even though we weren't looking to buy one we snatched up the opertunity and asked someone to open the locked case for us. It turned out to be a manager that opened it. She told us to grab what we wanted so John grabed the one that had the price sticker on it. We take it to the back counter to ring it up and it comes up for $50. We told her to check again because the price sticker said it was $19.99. So she did, and ended up having to call that same manager back to void it out. The manager refused to give it to us for that price saying that it was a mistake and everyone was entitled to a mistake. We left without buying anything that we wanted to buy (we had a full cart and we just left it and walked out). I went straight to Kmart's web site and complained. That same day that I complained (two days after the experiance) I got a call from the Kmart saying to come pick up our product. I went in and they had to call another manager back to make the price be $19.99 and we got a $50 product for $19.99! It came out to be like $24 with tax, but it was a GREAT deal. We were thrilled. My whole point was that all stores pride themselves in giving you the price on the item even if it is a mistake, so why wouldn't this manager. Anyway she got reamed out but not fired. The next time she saw us, she actually opened up a new isle just for us lol. I don't know if it was because she remembered us or if it was because the lines were mega long and we were at the end. Anyway it was a happy ending!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

That sucks.. I just hate bad CS.









My rant of the day (actually it's the same rant everyday) is about my craptacular job. It's official, I have to work from 7am-3pm (no lunch, no breaks) on Christmas day and the same thing the day after. I'm so pissed because normally our stupid boss will put out a volunteer sheet and people will sign up for shifts on holidays.. well, not this year, she just put us all on the schedule without talking to us or anything. I don't normally come in that early so I am just so mad about it. What amazes me is that my boss is now saying that she's ALWAYS had people who normally work the weekday that a holiday falls on work on that holiday. What total and complete bull, she forces people she doesn't like (me) to work on holidays, volunteer or not. In 2001 Christmas was on a Tuesday, in 2003 Christmas was on a Thursday.. I don't normally work on Tuesdays or Thursdays, but guess where I was on Christmas.. at work. And where was everyone else that normally worked on Tuesdays and Thursdays? At home with their families.









Oh and get this.. this one is bad..







I got married on January 3rd of this year which fell on a Saturday, so I had to ask off for that weekend so I could get married. I did this almost 5 months in advance. My boss actually had the freakin nerve to tell me that she wasn't sure I could have it off and then didn't let me know that I had gotten the day off until the Thursday before the wedding!!! And you wouldn't believe the ugly gossip that has been spread around by her because she is bitter that I didn't invite her to the wedding. Give me a break, like I would invite the person I hate the most to the happiest day of my life.. heck no. Anyways, I could rant all day about my job, but I'll spare you guys. If anyone is still reading by this point, thanks!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Dec 17 2004, 10:54 AM
> *That sucks.. I just hate bad CS.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Oh my gosh, that is awful!


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Dec 17 2004, 11:54 AM
> *That sucks.. I just hate bad CS.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Ooooohhh!!! I'd be ready to freaking kill! If it were me, and she wouldn't have let me off for my wedding, i would've quit right there!
Although we're the family that says "If they won't let you have off for summer vacation, quit!" Right after highschool i was encouraged by my family to wait until fall to get a job because there would be no interference with our Florida vacation. haha. It was ALWAYS their thing that vacation was always more important than my jobs i would have. (Which were always crappy mall jobs anyway.) haha. Thank goodness my husband and i have our own business, so we can work out vacay. (Or work ON vacay!)

I have MANY rants about a former employee, but we'll stay away from that!
Ohhh, ok. I'll do it! I'll rant, too!
He'd said MANY rude things about my family to my face, then had the nerve to tell me it was because of his "imaginative mind"! HA! He said that my one *2 year old* neice would grow up to be a brat, and her twin would grow up and be overweight and have self esteem issues! THEY WERE TWO!!! He also NEVER had a ride to work, therefore WE had to go get him and take him home EVERY DAY.
He constantly would ask off to *in his words* "cuddle with my girlfriend" Gimme a BREAK! The only thing was that he was a GOOD designer! UGH. BUT, i ended up taking his place when we fired him, and it turns out ALL THIS TIME, i'm a better designer than him! Who woulda thunk it!
AND, he was hired by one of our clients that we share an office with and if that wasn't bad enough, he makes comments like "I'm glad you guys are getting there...i mean with your design. You guys are coming along." HARUMPH! Well, let me tell you, we've had much more happier clients since i took over! THANK YOU VERY MUCH! haha. Sorry to be bratty, but he makes me maaaad!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Ooooooh do i get to add?









Alright this happened to me yesterday...i have a old car, 1984 volvo station wagon to be exact, well the head lights dont go off automatically and me being the smart person i am can never ever remember to turn them off which of course means my battery dies well yesterday i killed my battery, which in itself dosnt put me in the best mood but its my own darn fault so i need to get over it







lol...i am new in town so i know a total of like 3 people here well enough to call and ask for help (this is including my mom) well no one picks up their phones (turns out my mom saw me calling but she didnt pick up becuase she 'didnt feel like talking') so i call again and again proubly around 7 times each, while i am doing this i have gone up to just about every other student in the whole parking lot asking if they have jumper cables which of course none of them do so i went over to were parents were waiting to pick up there kids to ask if they have cables figured i might have a better chance with them well then people started getting just mean about it (did i mention it was raining?) i felt to akward to go and knock on a window so i would go up to people who were parked with their windows open and ask them... well when i would do that the cars around them who had heard me ask the question, instead of just saying no i cant help you, they would look away from me and roll up their windows i was just like umm ok







but then it turns out one of those parents actully complain to the school cops about me!  so i am walking around the parking lot looking for more people to ask when to cop comes up and is like 'so what are you doing disturbing all these people?' now i posted my photo on that board about seeing what we look like and i dont think i really look like the type of person that would be going up to strangers and causing trouble so i got kinda offended about how the cop was talking to me, i ended up having to point out which car was mine in the parking lot explaining my story before he would leave me be, by now i am not wanting to talk to anyone else so i just go into the office to use a phone book so i could call stores in walking distance to see if i could go buy some jumper cables while i am in there this girl i know asks what is going on and i tell her she goes out and the like SECOND person she asks about it HAS jumper cables i was thrilled to finally get them but i mean come on that is so not fair lol







today was the last day most of my classes were taking any missing work so i had a good amouth of homework i needed to get done last night becuase i got home so late from all of that and still had work to do i got 2 and a half hours of sleep last night -_- ...which is my excuse for this story jumpign around and not beign written well

Ha that felt good to say :lol:


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Dec 17 2004, 02:29 PM
> *Ooooooh do i get to add?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Oh my gosh...people can be so rude. 
Let's think of my 'beef' for the day. This has actually been going on since I started Weight Watchers...
There is a girl in my office who has to be the best at everything she does. She is one of those people who rub your nose in something, and will tell you how easy it is for her to do it when she knows it is hard for you...








Well she lost about 45 lbs last year, and has kept it off. I by no means think I'm fat. I joined weight watchers because I was having a really hard time getting myself in control with the changing of my hormones after my surgery this summer (I'm 23 and had to have an ovary removed, so it really messed up my whole body) I've been on three different birth control pills since June...it's just been a mess. Okay, I'll admit it... I've been a little "moody"








ANYWAY...let me get to the point...
Ever since I joined WW she calls me in the morning and says "I'm driving by McDonalds, do you want me to stop and get you a breakfast burrito"
I never would have asked her to do that before my diet...why is she calling now?
Anyway, she is just so in-your-face about the whole thing, she will eat a ton at lunch and I have been eatting super-healthy so I'll let myself splurge and have 1/2 a cookie, and then she looks at me with those "do you really need that?" look. She really just pisses me off.

It's hard becuase when we are on a common subject that no one can be "better" at (like she's a lesbian, so she can't be better then me at that, because I like boys!







we have a great time hmm. 

Maybe I just have to be more accepting. I guess I really just needed to get this out... thanks for letting me vent...


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

Obviously a lack of communication there!







When you work in retail, you should know whats going on in your store and/or dept. and all be on the same page!! How sad that they don't know jcak how to do there job properly and look at all the different info they give customers!! Stupid!!
With the price thing, even if it was a mistake, they should honor it!! 

Good page you started Nichole!!







I'm sure my turn to rant will be soon!!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I have to vent about one more thing...









I live/work north of Detroit, and so much of our business revolves on the big 3 (GM, Ford, DCC)... well they all shut down, and no one works, so all of the higher ups here are also gone... right now there are only 10 people here. Can you imagine what is going to be like for the next two weeks. Everyone keeps coming over to my desk to say bye... see you next year. 

Yet, I wasn't approved to take time off. WHAT the &#% am I going to do if something really needs to be worked on... what a darn joke.








I've been peeking at people schedules, there are only like 6 of us who are not scheduled for vaca time in the next two weeks...

Did I mention I am in an entry level position?


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

Thats wrong!! I can't stand higher ups that act they are above everyone else you know? To me they just look like a bunch of dumbasses! At least where I work, me & my manager try to treat everyone fairly! Especially w/ scheduling! 
Even if the position is entry level or other, every person is important to make it sucessful! So you should treat everyone fairly! Let them be unfair and see what happens to them when people start leaving and they get high turnover and hire not so great people just to fill the jobs! If they can't find anyone then what?!

oops, I guess I got carried away...


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Dec 17 2004, 02:52 PM
> *I have to vent about one more thing...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

This happened in my first job out of college. They screwed me out of vacation--and changed the policy the next year--so I was stuck there during the christmas holidays and the friday after thanksgiving. I totally did christmas cards and online shopping and all that jazz b/c I was the only one there. Also, the company eventually went under so the last 6 months I was there I did NOTHING (I had nothing to do)! Good thing I was looking for grad school programs so I got paid to apply and get my stuff in order.

Hang in there!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Here is my vent:








*SEVENTH GRADERS!* Whew! I needed that!!!

We finished semester exams today. I gave them THE TEST as their study guide (of course I didn't tell them that though!) I just told them..."study this packet and you will pass the test". It was 60 questions-multiple choice...10 questions off of each chapter we have covered so far this year. So the first class takes theirs on Wednesday. I pass out the tests and one student raises his hand and says,  "This is just like our study packet."








I smiled







and said, "I told you to study the packet and you would pass."
So, the grades turned out about normal for the first two classes that took theirs the first day. (normal as in...as if I had not given a study guide at all...)Well, yesterday was the second day of testing...a few had heard that the test was the same-but grades did not show they had studied.







Today I only had one class left to take it. You would THINK that the word would have been OUT that the test was EXACTLY like the study guide.







Right? Get this...I had more F's in the last class than I did in any of the others!  Ridiculous!!!!








Anyway...there is much more to the story than that! We have SO many that are failing 7th grade in 2 or more classes already that it is ridiculous! They are SO lazy and take nothing seriously. I just don't understand them. They just have strings of zeros...they don't do their homework...they don't study...they plain don't CARE! -_- I can only do SO much! I cannot make my grading system any easier!! I GIVE them points and opportunities to pad their grades ALL THE TIME! I try not to take it personally...and at least it is just not my class they are doing it in...but it still makes me SO mad!!!









I guess it is frustrating because I bust my tail to do my job and do it well...and in the end...when state test scores come back...it is MY butt that is on the line-MY name next to their scores in all the local papers...NOT THEIRS!!! When they are not "performing" up to expectations-*I*am the one that takes the heat for it! It is just NOT fair!









My vent!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Dec 17 2004, 05:31 PM
> *Here is my vent:
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I really want a teacher like you







i really do sympathis with you i can kinbda relate from the other side of the fence...i have a teacher who keeps losing my homework i turn in







anyways sorry about your classes bad work making you look bad i can see how that must be frustrating but just so long as you can say hey look there are people in this class getting good grades the f's are just lazy you should be good


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

I have a vent! I am so mad right now...
I hate the people that go door to door trying to sell something. I don't know if it is becuase I live in an apartment or what but they seem to find me! This guy just came to my door and tried to get me to buy magazines (I guess) but he keep saying that I was not friendly and was looking at him weird -- this was 5 minutes into his spill and he still never got to the point. Fianlly he said, "you don't care" and walked off!
I am so the nicest person and I listened to more than I should have of his stuff but he never got to the point! ARGH! 
At least I didn't have to give him money to go away! I am not answering the door anymore! 
Nicolle


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nicolle916_@Dec 18 2004, 01:35 PM
> *IAt least I didn't have to give him money to go away!  I am not answering the door anymore!
> Nicolle
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Be careful when answering the door to strangers... you never know.... there are stories in our newspaper about "strangers" who will push their way in to the house once the door is open and rob the victim or worse. I never open my door to strangers...


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Dec 18 2004, 12:49 PM
> *Be careful when answering the door to strangers... you never know.... there are stories in our newspaper about "strangers" who will push their way in to the house once the door is open and rob the victim or worse. I never open my door to strangers...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=24151*


[/QUOTE]

You are right! Thank you for reminding me. I normally don't answer the door but I am expecting a UPS package so I thought it was the UPS man. I need to use the peep hole next time.

I'm calming down now because I called my apt office and reported them! Maybe they will follow the no soliciting signs next time!

Nicolle


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

Okay, please forgive me for going off about this... But I need to vent!!







For the 2nd time, I have contacted Rhapsody maltese about a puppy I was interested in. I inquired about this letter as well as another one previously that I was interested in so I was so excited when I saw that the male was available. I emailed her and called her to ask more and asked if she could email me a picture; this was on friday. She said sure but she will have to wait until monday for her assistant to help her take the picture. At those times, she did not tell me that she had other calls for the puppy. I emailed her again to thank her for taking the time to send me pictures and said since i'm not located in the same state, I wanted to see what he looked like. I also told her that I would give her an answer right away that day to say if I would take him or not. She emailed back saying that she will send picture and told me the deposit was $1000. Don't you think you might want to see the to before sending a deposit for that much? I'm sorry I can't do the sight unseen thing like other people! So on monday I went to work and was so excited to come home to check the email. Well guess what? No email!! I looked on her site and hes not listed anymore! Today, it says I have no puppies at this time. I understand shes busy, because she shows dogs and must have other things but hey, I juggle a million things at work while other things are happening at the same time, been working 9 + hours a day and anytime it deals with a customer, I always remember to get back to them or find the time; it may not be as important as handling jobs but I make sure I take care of people! I contacted her several times before too! I thought breeders don't really like to sell around this time of year (Christmas) and I thought they were picky who they sell too. So I guess its whoever is willing to give their money first sight unseen no questions asked! Sorry for ranting, I know its probably my mistake and i don't understand how tough it is being a handler etc... -_- *just spoke w/ her, she said because someone sent her a deposit first.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopychan_@Dec 21 2004, 02:01 PM
> *Okay, please forgive me for going off about this... But I need to vent!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

awwww im sorry to hear what happened....wow, u r really having a hard time ..awww u'll find ur puppy in no time !! dont give up !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

Ok, here's my vent story, it happened on Saturday. I have a one car garage but 2 cars, one sits in the garage and obviously there's the other one in the driveway. My sister comes over on Saturday to go xmas shopping, we're hanging out at my house and about 12:30 the doorbell rings that the lady 2 doors down is getting a floral delivery and will I accept it for her, they will leave a note on her door. So of course I'm like...no problem...and take the flowers. I leave my house about 1:00 with my sister, in her car, to do some shopping and dinner and get back about 5...there is a note from the lady on my door that she came to get her flowers and when I get home to please bring them over. So we grab the flowers and head over to her house, it takes us ringing the doorbell about 3 times and she finally answers and gets her flowers. So about 2 hours later my sister is taking a nap, I'm on the couch with the pup wrapped in a blanket and talking on the phone to my mom. My doorbell rings....I don't go to answer it because a) I'm on the phone







I have a blanket wrapped around me like a tourniquet c) I don't know who the heck would be at my door that late on a Saturday and I'm not getting it. So TWICE more the doorbell rings, so I get po'd....stalk over to the door still wrapped in the blanket and carrying my pup to answer it.....and it's the florist. I guess my jerk neighbor called the florist and accused me of taking her floral arrangement because she came to my door twice and my car was in the driveway so obviously I wasn't answering the door on purpose. So the florist decides to drive out and confront the "arrangement thief". I was so po'd I was ready to tell the florist where to stick her arrangement, but instead I just told her I already delivered it and slammed the door in her face.

The nerve of some people! GRRRR!!!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pippinsmom_@Dec 21 2004, 02:52 PM
> *Ok, here's my vent story, it happened on Saturday.  I have a one car garage but 2 cars, one sits in the garage and obviously there's the other one in the driveway.  My sister comes over on Saturday to go xmas shopping, we're hanging out at my house and about 12:30 the doorbell rings that the lady 2 doors down is getting a floral delivery and will I accept it for her, they will leave a note on her door.  So of course I'm like...no problem...and take the flowers.  I leave my house about 1:00 with my sister, in her car, to do some shopping and dinner and get back about 5...there is a note from the lady on my door that she came to get her flowers and when I get home to please bring them over.  So we grab the flowers and head over to her house, it takes us ringing the doorbell about 3 times and she finally answers and gets her flowers.  So about 2 hours later my sister is taking a nap, I'm on the couch with the pup wrapped in a blanket and talking on the phone to my mom.  My doorbell rings....I don't go to answer it because a) I'm on the phone
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

WoW!!! What a







[email protected]#%#


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Dude, what is with rude stinking people lately?! I swear, the holidays sometimes bring out the worst in people. :new_Eyecrazy: My vent of the day.. my sister is really ticking me off. Hopefully she won't read this since she comes on here sometimes, but oh well, I need to get it off my chest. She just started a new job and seriously has not stopped complaining since and she is taking out her nasty attitude on everybody but especially on me. We all go through phases where we are in jobs that we don't like (I'm still in mine 4 years later) but we make do, with her, she just wallows in her own self pity.







I try to help her out whenever I can with stuff because I realize she doesn't have the time she used to but she outright refuses any help I can offer. She is totally selfish, everything has to revolve around her. I try to include her whenever my husband and I are going out to eat or if I'm going shopping or whatever but she is so rude to me and almost always refuses. But if she wants to do something, well, I must drop everything and cater to her every whim. She's such a spoiled brat sometimes. Ugh. I mean, how hard is it to say, "I don't really want to, but thanks for offering, maybe next time we can do something." That would be great, but instead she gets all huffy and mad that I called and bothered her. We used to be super close but she is quickly pushing me out of her life and I'm just so upset about it. You'd think with the holidays she'd try to make amends with me, but nope, that has just made her lash out at me even more.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

HAHA maybe she will see this thread and "get the hint".


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Pippinsmom--Man, how bout this! The delivery ppl mailed our VERY VERY VERY VERY expensive package TO THE WRONG HOUSE! *cuss words go here!* Our mailbox has our address shown clearly, too! How careless of them! Thank goodness my bf heard the truck and looked outside. He didnt see the package and asked our neighbor and he said he noticed the delivery ppl go to our other neighbor. 

Mystify79--My sister's like that too. I tell her to back off HAHAH. Are you the younger one? Are you TOO NICE? LOL. Don't have to be mean. You just gotta be real. If she's being unreasonable, just tell her. If she's rude to you when you ask her to go eat w/ya say, "Dang! Well fine! Go pay for your own food!" hahaha.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Dec 21 2004, 07:05 PM
> *HAHA maybe she will see this thread and "get the hint".
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=24785*


[/QUOTE]
LOL! Wouldn't that be nice? 



> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 21 2004, 07:15 PM
> *Mystify79--My sister's like that too.  I tell her to back off HAHAH.  Are you the younger one?  Are you TOO NICE?  LOL.  Don't have to be mean.  You just gotta be real.  If she's being unreasonable, just tell her.  If she's rude to you when you ask her to go eat w/ya say, "Dang!  Well fine!  Go pay for your own food!"  hahaha.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=24788*


[/QUOTE]
You always make me laugh, even when I'm trying to be mad.







I'm the older sister actually!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Ok i dont know if i am allowed to post here twice lol and this isnt even that bad i just gotta metion it....my car exploded today, ok its really not as bad as it sounds some little pipe the puts water in to engine split in 2 but when you are sitting in teh car yo head a really loud BANG! and then stuff that you dont know if its steam or smoke (ended up being steam but i didnt know that) is coming all out from under the hood you freak out







my friend was in the car with me and i was just like screaming get out of the car i dont know whats wrong with it just get out it might be on fire lol i really just gotta laugh about it now and if you read my other post you know this is the second time this car has left me stuck places in 2 weeks oh well though its all fixed now i just had to mention this i was gonna make a new topic about it but though why bother i can post it here lol


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79+Dec 21 2004, 09:20 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You always make me laugh, even when I'm trying to be mad.







I'm the older sister actually!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=24830
[/B][/QUOTE]

HAHA. My sister can piss me off like no other. I'm the younger one. Sometimes, she would piss me off and then in my head, I'm calling her names. That's just how I deal with things. Better in my head than to her face! LOL. Then, I wait til she calls me and then somehow slip in the topic of her being rude to me earlier! HAHA...talk about guilt trip LOL. I know she hates it. 
FAMILY! They know how to get you hot like no other. See, you don't have to put up w/nonfamily crap if you dont want to. But with family, it gets a lil complicated. And so you can't stay mad forever, b/c they're family. Gotta get over it ASAP! My sister and I love each other alot even though you probably can't tell from this post. You just gotta let it go. Drinking helps! HAHAHAHA jk


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

Here's my complaint/rant/confusion...it happened to me last year, but I still get furious when I think about it.

It was December 23, (a year, tomorrow) and I was shopping for Christmas gifts for an Orphanage in the Bronx, by my husbands Firehouse-for no less than 125 little kids with no family. I have my youngest son with me, who, although was 3 and change, is still a baby to me. We do this every year, and he loves to help "The kids" as he calls them.
So, I finish shopping, I have maybe 15 HUGE bags filled with toys, wrapping paper, tags...you get the idea. I get to my car, tell my son to get in and proceed to load the Minivan with these bags.
I walk around to the door, and I have a flat tire!!! Apparently I ran over a broken bottle, and it ripped up my tire. (that's not the rant-but what IS wrong with people??)
Anyhow, I took auto shop, I can change a flat!! (I'm no girly-girl!)(lol) So I get the jack out of the van-(I have to unload the bags because the jack is UNDER the carpet...) and get under the van to unscrew the tire. Get the tire out, start to jack up the van, and THE JACK SHATTERS!!! (I'm pretty much cursing at this point, my husband is in the Bronx, I have my little guy with me, and I have to pick up my bigger guy in a half hour!!!)
SO-I start making calls-my husband tells me to "Just walk to a gas station" Yeah-I'm in Rocky Point, NY-there's like ONE gas station, and it's at least an hours walk. with a small child. SO, I hang up on him, and call my girlfriend, who will first pick up my older son, then bring me another, heavy duty jack. YAY! OK, so I'm waiting, figuring that maybe someone will stop and lend me a jack, while I wait! I see an unmarked police car (which are all over the place around here, so they're very easily recognizable) the guy gets out of his car (a POLICE man) and looks RIGHT AT ME, and goes into the store. (I'm figuring he'll offer to help when he comes out, right? WELL, He comes out, and helps someone get their packages into the car...he then gets into his car and drives away!!!!!!(He did glance at me, and my FDNY plackard again!!)

I'm cold and pretty angry at this point, so I take my son and go back into the store. The woman sees the look on my face, and asks what's the matter? I tell her that I just saw a POLICE officer who didn;t help me with a tire. 
DO you KNOW WHAT SHE SAYS??? "Oh, he just said there was a FDNY wife outside with a flat and that he'd help you FDNY members get off your high horses-9/11 was long ago, and the world and the police don't care any more" :new_Eyecrazy: She looked at me like the guy had been nuts.

HUH?? I'm a woman with a small child that has a flat the day before Christmas eve!!! 
I just started to cry. (So much for the not a girly girl, huh?)

That guy needed coal in his stocking. ALOT of it.

I went back outside, and sat in my car-an old lady, maybe 85 offered to help.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu+Dec 17 2004, 03:07 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh...people can be so rude. 
Let's think of my 'beef' for the day. This has actually been going on since I started Weight Watchers...
There is a girl in my office who has to be the best at everything she does. She is one of those people who rub your nose in something, and will tell you how easy it is for her to do it when she knows it is hard for you...








Well she lost about 45 lbs last year, and has kept it off. I by no means think I'm fat. I joined weight watchers because I was having a really hard time getting myself in control with the changing of my hormones after my surgery this summer (I'm 23 and had to have an ovary removed, so it really messed up my whole body) I've been on three different birth control pills since June...it's just been a mess. Okay, I'll admit it... I've been a little "moody"








ANYWAY...let me get to the point...
Ever since I joined WW she calls me in the morning and says "I'm driving by McDonalds, do you want me to stop and get you a breakfast burrito"
I never would have asked her to do that before my diet...why is she calling now?
Anyway, she is just so in-your-face about the whole thing, she will eat a ton at lunch and I have been eatting super-healthy so I'll let myself splurge and have 1/2 a cookie, and then she looks at me with those "do you really need that?" look. She really just pisses me off.

It's hard becuase when we are on a common subject that no one can be "better" at (like she's a lesbian, so she can't be better then me at that, because I like boys!







we have a great time hmm. 

Maybe I just have to be more accepting. I guess I really just needed to get this out... thanks for letting me vent...








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=24024
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oooh now you've hit a raw note with me!









I worked my butt off to lose 18kg in about a 8 month span, and I've kept it off for 2 years or so... but I can remember in my old job, going up and having my lunch with the other ladies in the office. Alright, I'd be sitting there eating my salad, no dressing, no cheese with a tin of tuna in springwater.. and these girls would sit there with their can of softdrink, mayo and butter laden sandwhiches (if not a pie or something) followed by a packet of crisps or a chocolate bar or something, talking about how they couldn't lose weight. They'd go on and on about it and I really felt like saying to them "if you looked at what you put in your mouth, then you would understand why you 'can't' lose weight". But of course, I didn't. Anyways, then they'd comment on how much weight I'd lost - and I'd think, cool that's a really nice compliment... but then they'd follow it up with "yeah but it's obviously really easy for you to lose it, I mean my body just won't do it"...





















I would get SO angry that one day I absolutely cracked. It was not easy for me to lose the weight - it was just as hard as it was for anyone else. I didn't always feel like going to the gym daily to exercise, but I had to make myself. I didn't always feel like having salad for lunch whatever, but I had to make myself. It wasn't easy for me to walk past a shop that had lollies or ice-cream or ANYTHING like that and not go in and get one, BUT I HAD TO MAKE MYSELF. It took a heck of a lot of guts and willpower to get through that - and to have my hard work brushed off like it was nothing was more than I could ever bear! Needless to stay I stopped eating lunch up there!









BUT







When I stopped eating up there, the rumours then started that I was anorexic and starving myself (apparently because I didn't eat up there and listen to their crap, I wasn't eating at all). I have NEVER starved myself. I couldn't. I love my food. And I have never been underweight... EVER - so their whole idea on the anorexia thing was a load of bullshit (please excuse my language), but caused a lot of pain and trouble. I thank God for the day I got to walk out of there and never go back!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airmid_@Dec 22 2004, 04:53 AM
> *Here's my complaint/rant/confusion...it happened to me last year, but I still get furious when I think about it.
> 
> It was December 23, (a year, tomorrow) and I was shopping for Christmas gifts for an Orphanage in the Bronx, by my husbands Firehouse-for no less than 125 little kids with no family. I have my youngest son with me, who, although was 3 and change, is still a baby to me. We do this every year, and he loves to help "The kids" as he calls them.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That is soooooo messed up!!! Too bad you didn't get his police car number so you could complain about the idiot.. not that you'd probably get much sympathy from his own people. Wow, that is just so rude and completely and totally uncalled for. What a total jerk.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

ok, my rant for today: i was supposed to get paid on the 15th....and i still havent recieved my paycheck. YET, my brother ("the boss") was able to give $4,000 in bonuses to 2 idiots!


that story about losing weight reminded me of when i was in highschool. i had a friend who was really overwieght (probably 300 lbs and she's 5 feet tall) and she would be like "Im on a diet" so shed drink a slim fast...BUT have chocolate donuts!! 

and i would get really mad at her because she would always talk about it and i would be like "wanna share my lunch" and we could share a ham and cheese sandwich and fat free chips...and she'd say "no" cuz it would ruin her diet and then she would eat the cafeteria pizza.

anyway--she said something like "they think im anorexic, DO I LOOK ANOREXIC??" and i feel mean now..but i was annoyed and i said "well, you gotta start somewhere". She laughed at it though


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Dec 17 2004, 02:31 PM
> *Here is my vent:
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Okay, I totally get this!!! I feel your pain!









When my students suck at their tests, I think I am the worst teacher in the world. But then I think to myself...ok, they are third graders (in your case 7th)...their just kids, why should they really care? They go to school because they have to, to see their friends, to have breakfast, talk to their friends, have recess, lunch, talk to their friends, and that's about it. I guess what I am trying to say is...they need some incentive to do good. When I was younger, I got good grades because that's just the way I was and still am. I needed to realize that these wonderful children in my class are not that way, they don't get good grade for the pure satisfaction of a job well done. That is why I studied and I am trying to find ways to intrinsically motivate them to want to do good without rewards. BUT, they do need some sort of reward. They get awards, pizza parties, etc. I give mine raffle tickets if they do good on tests just so they have a CHANCE of getting something good (I do this every two weeks). I buy cheap things that are $1 each and give away 4-5 things. It motivates them. Sometimes I will surprise them with candy because I am in the mood for being nice, but I don't see that they have any reason to want to get good grades. I think I have three students out of 20 that like getting good grades just because. I want ALL of my students to feel that way...isn't going to happen, but I am trying to instill it in them.

Oh, and I have given them clues and hints, given them the actual test like you did, and it didn't freakin' work!!! Hello...they just don't care, that's my opinion.
Enough jabbering!









~Elegant


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

-_-


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

LOL, Poor Nichole! LOL! I usually don't care if people have a problem with the way I'm driving. I try to drive as safe as I can. Keep driving safe. People who drive like that has lots of tickets and accidents!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Jan 31 2005, 11:43 AM
> *So this woman barrels up behind me, apparently she wasn't going to stop, and then flies past me and give me the finger!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

that kinda happened to me too, theres a 3 way stop right in front of my house, and i had a 7pm class at night, the road is kinda dark coz theres not much light, im driving to go to school at that hour and i stop at the 3 way stop, theres a hispanic looking guy on a BICYCLE, it was my turn to go, but i just yielded to the guy on the bike coz i could have hit him since the road is kinda small, so im slowing down for the guy ON THE BIKE !!! that particular night, it was a nice and cool so i had my moonroof open, and then the guy ON THE BIKE is staring at me and then suddnely shouts GO U ASSHO*E!!!! to me, i heard it so well coz my moonroof was open

gosh, i was just yielding to him since hes on a bike and he gives me the finger while he's shouting at me


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I almost got taken out at the mall the last week. I was walking in the parking lot and some lady started to turn and almost hit me. She wasn't even looking as she turn. She didn't even stop or so down as she turned to go to the next isle. Good thing I saw her or she would have hit me. She drove by me less than 12" from me.


----------

